# Leader?



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Is it just me or are we really hurting for leadership in this country? Of all the candidates that have declared they are running for president, I don't want to vote for any of them. I include Newt as having declared even though he may or may not run.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't see any of them that gets me all fuzzy and warm either. Though I think Newt if he were to run would be the smartest one in the pack. Unfortunately, accurately or not he was demonized so bad by the Democrats that he would most likely just become another hated whipping boy like Bush. Fred Thompson presents a image of a very strong leader and is a pleasant person to listen to but as a actor I can't tell where the actor ends and the man begins at this point.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'd sure like to see more of

Fred Dalton Thompson


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I can't tell where the actor ends and the man begins at this point.


They are all actors Gohon. I am discouraged about our choices so far. Your right about Ginrich. I was listening to a talk show the other day, and some republicans had some complaints about Ginrich. They say he changed procedures, schedules, and other things so often that nothing was getting done. Maybe he isn't as smart as I thought he was. 
I am getting a kick out of how fast people are jumping on the Obama wagon. You would think people would take choosing a leader for our nation more seriously, but nope, it's either emotion or they think he can win, they aren't interested in who the man really is.
I listened to some audio of Obama and Hillary at Selma, Alabama. It appears that both of them develop a black southern accent when they get that far south. Hilarious, accept for the fact they are both acting. That was the first time I heard such a famously articulate person be takin bout himsef dat way. Perhaps a little hyperbole, but not much.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Obama would be better than Hillary, I would like to see Newt get it I think hes probably the only one with any stones.

I sure am tired of Bush lately.

Sometimes you have to wonder if they guys get so tired of the criticism and politcs first country second from their rivals that they start letting others influence their decisions way to much


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess Tom DeLay blisters Gingrich pretty good in his new book.

Plus I wouldn't vote for "Newt the Hypocryt" if he were the only one running.And after reading all the stuff about Bill Clinton and the Monica problem,I don't see how anyone else could either.Screwing one of his staffers while married and presiding over Clintion's impeachment hearing for doing the same thing is pure hypocisy


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken thats true unfortunately hes the best of the batch on either side of the aisle at this point. He does believe in the constitution, unlike the rest of them .

Pitiful isn't it


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I guess Tom DeLay blisters Gingrich pretty good in his new book.
> 
> Plus I wouldn't vote for "Newt the Hypocryt" if he were the only one running.And after reading all the stuff about Bill Clinton and the Monica problem,I don't see how anyone else could either.Screwing one of his staffers while married and presiding over Clintion's impeachment hearing for doing the same thing is pure hypocisy


I agree Ken, but like Bob says he is a smart guy. Smart however, takes second place to honest with me. 
It was Tom DeLay I heard on the radio the other day talking about Gingrich.
While reading many of the comments for years on the political form I have come to the conclusion that there are very few radical liberals or conservatives. There are only slight differences among those of us on the site. However, to get into office politicians must find ways to drive wedges between us. 
Sadly today people have chosen democrat or republican, and want to win no matter who is right. Many adults, even old timers, treat this more like a ball game of some sort and don't give it the seriousness that it deserves. 
Democrats stuck up for Clinton even after it was proven he was a liar. Gingrich admitted what he had done and is not a liar, he is smart, he is a shrewd politician, but I will not stand behind him because he is a hypocrite. He would only get my vote if the democrats run someone worse. Obama that everyone is in love with is more liberal than Hillary. Either of these two running against Gingrich would force me to vote for someone I don't like. Politics - a necessary evil.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I once heard someone (not sure who it was now) describe Newt as being:

"A Great Thinker, NOT a Great Leader."

Not 100% sure what to make of that, but it might have some shreads of truth to it.


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I just heard Tom Delay on TV this morning say that Newt Gingrich couldn't even run a meeting.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

He said the same thing about Dick Armey. Coming from someone who was run out of Washington doesn't really mean much does it.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I am having trouble finding anyone to really get behind as well; however, I do remember that at this time in 1991 no one had any idea who the Governor of Arkansas was, and look what happened in one year. No matter who happens to be in front right now, we are a long way away from knowing who will take it come next November.
Maybe someone will step up.


----------

